# Australian KIA Afghanistan 27 Nov 08



## 1feral1 (27 Nov 2008)

Again, its our turn.

One loss is one too many.

Lest we forget.

Shared IAW the usual............

Link: http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24716309-2,00.html

---------------------
Australian soldier killed in Afghanistan

NEWS.com.au
November 27, 2008 06:10pm

Digger killed by Taliban explosive device 
Two other Aussie troops injured 
All families have been notified 
AN Australian soldier was killed by an explosion in Afghanistan.

Two others were slightly wounded.

Vice Chief of the Defence Force Lieutenant General David Hurley said members of a Special Operations Task Group (SOTG) were on foot, conducting an operation against Taliban insurgents. 
An explosion occurred, and an Australian soldier was killed, he said. 

Lieutenant General Hurley said the Australian soldier was killed after an improvised explosive device (IED) was detonated. 

Two other soldiers were also slightly wounded in the attack.

No more information could be released about the incident because it could jeopardise the safety of other soldiers, Lt Gen Hurley said. 

"Today our nation mourns the loss of a fine soldier,'' he said. 

"On behalf of the men and women of the Australian Defence Force, I offer my deepest sympathy to his family and to his friends.'' 

Lieutenant General Hurley said an enquiry would be held into the soldier's death with the results to be made public. 

The soldier's family was receiving support and was coming to terms with their loss, he said. 

The families of the two injured soldiers also have been notified. 

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd has expressed his sadness at the death.


"I'm deeply saddened today to hear of the death of an Australian soldier this morning in Afghanistan,'' Mr Rudd said in Canberra. 

"On behalf of the Government, I wish to extend my condolences to the family of this soldier.'' 

Opposition Leader Malcolm Turnbull said the nation had lost a courageous soldier. 

"Today we mourn a brave man who has given his all in a war against terrorism that Australia and the free nations of the world must win,'' he said. 

Seven Australian soldiers have been killed on active duty in Afghanistan.

----------------------------

Heard the above on the way home from the Regiment tonight.

OWDU


----------



## YYC Retired (27 Nov 2008)

RIP Mate......


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Nov 2008)

Rip my brother in arms. Say hi to Mike for me.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Nov 2008)

My heart always sinks when I hear this news.

RIP  
Thank you for you dedication and are thinking of him and his family.  May you all find peace.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Nov 2008)

RIP Digger.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Nov 2008)

RIP Digger.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Nov 2008)

RIP mate!


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Nov 2008)

I am saddened to once again hear of another good man lost.  My deepest condolences to his family and comrades.


----------



## cobbler (28 Nov 2008)

shared iaw the usual

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24720195-29277,00.html



> *Digger killed in Afghanistan named*
> AAP
> November 28, 2008 03:24pm
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## manhole (28 Nov 2008)

RIP, mate......


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Dec 2008)

Lieutenant Michael Fussell lays in honour at the commencement of a moving service at Tarin Kowt, southern Afghanistan. 





Dutch and Australian soldiers pay tribute as Lieutenant Michael Fussell beings his journey home.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Dec 2008)

Thanks for posting TH6.

Regards,

Wes


----------

